# Clicker training?



## goldengall (Aug 13, 2011)

Did you use clicker training?


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

No. Ben freaked out at the sound of the click. He went and hid in the basement.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Technically 2 answers -

Yes, but I failed at clicking. I needed a third hand to click in time. 

But even though I failed at "clicking" I still used the concept in training and I swear by it. I used the verbal "Yes" instead of the click.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I do clicker train... and sometimes I use a verbal marker. I personally find that my markers are more accurate (and my results quicker) when I actually use the clicker... but as someone above pointed out, every once in a while I don't have enough hands (or I forget to grab it, lol). Clicker training has been a boon for both of my boys' confidence levels... Ozzie getting it straight from the start is a lot more adventurous with offering behaviors, which has driven home the point that I really need to build my shaping skills!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have clicker trained many dogs and clicker trained to obedience titles..


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

We are clicker training junkies! The juggling takes some practice but gets easier 

As a testament check out our youtube channel!  We do all kinds of tricks and her manners is clicker trained too.. 

ccjiale's Channel - YouTube


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I was clicker handicapped at first, but then got the hang of it -- I think it's great!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I just noticed your Disclaimer -- love it!




Jersey's Mom said:


> I do clicker train... and sometimes I use a verbal marker. I personally find that my markers are more accurate (and my results quicker) when I actually use the clicker... but as someone above pointed out, every once in a while I don't have enough hands (or I forget to grab it, lol). Clicker training has been a boon for both of my boys' confidence levels... Ozzie getting it straight from the start is a lot more adventurous with offering behaviors, which has driven home the point that I really need to build my shaping skills!
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't vote as I feel like I didn't really fit. Yes, I have clicker trained and I do think it can be a great method, but no, I do not really do it often it is no preferred for me and the kind of training I do.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I never stoped using it. I also use it on other animals like cats, rabbits, guinea pigs and birds.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I bought one, but haven't used it yet, don't know how to train with it.. :/ lol


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Haven't clicker trained my own dogs, but have done it with others with mixed results - did clicker train my african grey parrot until he "clicked on" and started clicking himself whenever he did something:doh:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Megora said:


> Technically 2 answers -
> 
> Yes, but I failed at clicking. I needed a third hand to click in time.
> 
> But even though I failed at "clicking" I still used the concept in training and I swear by it. I used the verbal "Yes" instead of the click.


I have too many things going on when I am training to worry about a clicker. However, I use the "YES" as my clicker, if you will, just as Megora stated. You can take your voice in the ring with you...you cannot take the clicker.

I'm all about marker training, it makes so much sense. I learned about it in depth at the Bridget Carlson seminar in June.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

No I don't use a clicker for training and I agree with DNL2448 there are too many things to carry when training in progress and I have only two hands. Besides I tend to misplace the clicker and not able to find when I need it the most, so I use the voice marker instead. 
I have nothing against the clicker training, it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have used a clicker for some specific skills. However, I have not done actual "clicker training" with my dogs and have no intention of starting. so using a clicker in my training,yes. Following the actual methods outlined in what is considered true clicker training, no.

Now if I wanted to train a chicken or fish or something, then I would probably want to use actual, true clicker training. But for me it does not foster the type of relationship I want to develop with my dogs through training.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Now if I wanted to train a chicken or fish or something, then I would probably want to use actual, true clicker training.


Jodie, you have to post a video of you training a chicken! I'll bet it goes viral on YouTube! You could teach it the Funky Chicken!!!!


----------

